# help with green bottle



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2005)

hey all dug this bottle the other day.was wondering if anyone had an ideal what this was. it had the metal an well for the lack of a better word packing or batten. had a friend say maybe wick materal.the bottom has L-890 then under that 5 then an anchor then 28 any ideal thanks all bill


----------



## Bluebelle (Aug 22, 2005)

It looks sort of like a vintage 40's or 50's Air-Wick bottle, an early air freshener - they were green like that, had a strong smelling "air deodorizing" fluid in them. One opened the bottle and pulled up the wick, which looked a lot like a kerosene lamp wick only thicker, and I think some of them had a metal "thingie" to hold the wick up. Then, between uses, put the wick back down in the bottle and put the cap back on. When all the fluid had evaporated off, the bottle was just thrown away - they weren't refillable that I know of.


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 22, 2005)

the textured sides suggests it held something that might be poison. i tried to sharpen your photo but it didnot help . it doesnt look real old poss 1930"s+. could you provide a better photo? bottles photograph better in sunlight than house light.


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 22, 2005)

learn something new every day!!!  air wick  never seen one untill now! thanks bluebelle!!


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes, Julie is right.
 I remember the air wick bottles and that is one of them.
 You can even see the wick he is holding.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2005)

hey thanks Bluebelle an all . sorry about the pics cheap camera. thanks agian yall bill


----------



## LindaZ. (May 4, 2010)

My husband & I found this in the cabinet @ his Aunt Ruthie's house. There's no date on it but has the same number on the bottom L-890. Aunt Ruthie will be 94 this year =)


----------



## kastoo (May 5, 2010)

Yup Air Wick...here's a post not far from yours...you'll see one!

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/When-is-this-bottle-manufactured%3F/m-307476/tm.htm


----------

